# SPAIN - 2014 FIBA Basketball World Cup



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria Arena 



potipoti said:


> con tu permiso, GRAN_Canario1976, voy a poner algunas fotos que van dentro del enlace que has puesto


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

my pictures of the Gran Canaria Arena


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Gran Canaria Arena looks very nice.
what was the cost?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

70 millions if I don't remember wrong

aportar
At the begining it had to be payed by the 3 governments, 20 every one because the initial budget was 60. But then, national and regional governments say that they just will contribute with 10, so it was payed mostly by Gran Canaria government.

Is a lot of money, but for an island like Gran Canaria, a city like Las Palmas, and a team like Herbalife Gran Canaria is a great and really usefull infraestructure

And they already have planed more events after the world championship, the cirque du solei will come in august


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more pictures of the Gran Canaria Arena









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mykelangel/13492990294/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alek72/13497363435/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alek72/13497363175/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Gran Canaria Arena por Robledano, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mykelangel/13492987494/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## pucelano87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Courts and baskets of the 2014 FIBA Basketball World Cup:


----------



## honeycutt (Oct 16, 2013)

Personally, its a disappointing selection... 
Why FIBA missed these venues below:
-Fernando Buesa Arena
-Palacio Vistalegre
-Palacio de Deportes José María Martín Carpena?
*Edit:* Sorry, I mean how the _host country_ missed them, not FIBA


----------



## ozdunk (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the photos.

I think I have worked out the answers to my questions.

I believe the black seats are on the West side. Viewing the court logo from the East side.

The sides of the courts are East/West and the ends are North/South. The top North Eastern corner has a slightly different seating layout.

The team benches seem to be located on the Western side.

Many thanks

looking forward to visiting next month.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

some of those designs are horrible. how many of those venues were actually designed for basketball?


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

weava said:


> some of those designs are horrible. how many of those venues were actually designed for basketball?


None of them. There are no pure basketball arenas in Spain that have enough capacity for a World Cup tournament. They are all multi function arenas. Also sice they are not owned by any team but rather municipal owned, they lack facilites such as restaurants, bars, VIP boxes, etc. In terms of facilities, comfort and quality, it is a far cry from your typical american corporate NBA basketball arena.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2014)

Hola amigos, están ampliando el Palacio de Deportes de Granada, donde España jugará el grupo. LLegará hasta* 9.507 asientos*, gracias a obras en el anillo inferior y esquinas. :cheers:

Fuente (fotos) : http://www.ideal.es/granada/deportes/baloncesto/201408/05/palacio-rejuvenecido-20140804225113.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

The other day the Palacio de Granada was full (10.000 seats) Spain 77 - 55 Turkey. Amazing picture today you can watch at Ideal (Granada's newspaper) at "un tiro de millones" new .

Fuente (fotos): http://www.ideal.es/granada/201408/18/tiro-millones-20140818003824.html


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

MODERNO


----------



## rishitha (Aug 20, 2014)

Spain has a good team


----------



## DR VANLOO (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Why 2 arenas in Andalucia and nothing for Valence or Coruna ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2014)

DR VANLOO said:


>


Eso no es del todo cierto, el Real Madrid juega en el Palacio de Deportes (13.500 tras ampliación), el Barcelona en el Palau Blaugrana (7.600), el Valencia en la Fonteta (9.000), el Granada en el Palacio de Deportes (9.507) aunque ahora no está en primera categoría, el Sevilla en San Pablo (7.600), el Málaga en el Martín Carpena (11.000), el Gran Canaria en el Gran Canaria Arena (11.500), el Caja Laboral de Vitoria en el Buesa Arena (15.500 pero no se llena, va a peor), el Bilbao en el Bilbao Arena (10.000), el Gipuzkoa en Illumbe (10.000) y el Zaragoza en el Príncipe Felipe (10.750). *Esos son los pabellones más grandes de España en los que se juega habitualmente al baloncesto: Vitoria sería el primero, luego Madrid, luego Gran Canaria, Málaga, Zaragoza, Bilbao, Granada y Gipuzkoa.* El Joventut de Badalona juega en el Olímpico que tiene 12.500 es verdad, pero es que no se llena ni la mitad en serio.


----------

